
Uber App Gains Long-Desired Tipping Option - jv22222
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/06/20/uber-app-gains-tipping-option/
======
jv22222
I've always thought that if thy add tipping it will go a long way to solving
resentment on the drivers side.

Also, I've always wished there was a way to tip drivers!

